# Just made these (super cute on them)



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

*I wish i would have gotten a chance to have my babies model these for the pics , but they are sleeping. They got tired from running in the back 2day chasing balls and fly-ing birds. So when i do get a chance ill post pics of them actually wearing them hehe. Hope u like em. I love pearls so i chose pearly glassy ones with metalic and small metalic glittery spacers.
*

















*
Actual color is better on this one cause of the lighting *


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank U !! i will post pics of them wearing em soon 



Reese and Miley said:


> Beautiful!


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

You made those?! Wow, you are really talented. I can hardly wait to see your babies wearing them.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

im always making something lol ya made em lastnight i get bored n start 2 craft glad u like em 



Nala said:


> You made those?! Wow, you are really talented. I can hardly wait to see your babies wearing them.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

they are brillaint! well done x


----------



## ChiLaLa (Jan 9, 2012)

Those are so pretty!


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

Those are gorgeous. I love the one with the bow.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

Those are really nice.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

*reply*

*thank you all ***hugs n smiles*** i just took pictures of one of my girls wearing one, they look so cute i will post pics ina sec*!!!:daisy:


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

very pretty,i li9ke them a lot.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow how'd I miss this? U did a great job wawies!  wowee wawies! Lmao :lol:


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

wow! they are so cool and good! x


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Very pretty. <3


----------

